# Is breeder reputable?



## PupMom16 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi does anyone know about Danielle Reid in VA? Got her from AKC. I am new here & have been reading a lot on this forum & have gotten so much valuable info. I’m going to call her but I’d love to get your expert opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I looked on the website of that breeder and there are a lot of red flags. Our suggestion if you're going for a breeder is to find one who actively shows, has Champions in their line and doesn't breed other breeds.This breeder's page shows that she breeds all kinds of dog breeds, she doesn't show, she just sells puppies to make money not for the betterment of the breed as reputable breeders do. I also don't like that she writes "adopt" one of our dogs so it makes you think you're doing something good. You are not adopting from them you are buying a dog. I work in adoption and those dogs are truly adopted out. I would suggest you go to the American Maltese Association's website and look under breeders listed by state whom they endorse as they're the parent breed organization. For breeders being part of AKC means they pay some money to get their dogs registered. It doesn't hold weight about what kind of breeder they are. Please read more about what to look for in getting a Maltese in our stickies. There are many scam as well out there so beware.


----------



## PupMom16 (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks for answering. That website isn't hers, even though it has the same name. I had originally eliminated her bc of that. But her bio on AKC sounds much better than that. I appreciate your time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree totally w/Sue (Snowbody). AKC means little in terms of quality.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I agree totally w/Sue (Snowbody). AKC means little in terms of quality.


100% true. My mom's shih tzu was AKC registered, but from one of the most disgusting, horrifying puppy mills you could ever imagine. AKC means the dog is purebred. That is IT.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

i think AKC is great marketing term and thats about it for these BYB. Pay the fee and your AKC🤦🏻‍♀️ My Lacie who was supposed to be AKC came from one of the worse puppymills in the Massachusetts area. The breeder charged hundreds more if you wanted papers, another racket and my IMS, and vet both think she’s a mix of something.


----------



## SSelle (Dec 17, 2020)

PupMom16 said:


> Hi does anyone know about Danielle Reid in VA? Got her from AKC. I am new here & have been reading a lot on this forum & have gotten so much valuable info. I’m going to call her but I’d love to get your expert opinions. Thanks!


Yes yes she is totally legit!!!! She is super careful with her babies!!!!!!
I bought from her last spring. My pups name is Sprite you can see my posts on Crazy Maltese. 
Danielle is the author of the Maltese Princess books that you see around. I was super careful not to get scammed. She sent me medical info on my pup and pictures. I even GPSed her place and ran checks on her name. The site on akc Maltese is where I found her. But she doesn’t keep up with it. 
also I did the DNA ancestry on Sprite and it showed “%100 akc Maltese with some champion blood lines. Sprite is my third Maltese in 30 years and is in perfect health!!! Teeth, kneecaps ...
I live in SC and send her pics of sprite from time to time. Sprite is 10 months old and weighs about 5 and a half pounds. Also at some point I believe she will breed Sweet Sprite’s sister “Spunky”. 
let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## SSelle (Dec 17, 2020)

SSelle said:


> Yes yes she is totally legit!!!! She is super careful with her babies!!!!!!
> I bought from her last spring. My pups name is Sprite you can see my posts on Crazy Maltese.
> Danielle is the author of the Maltese Princess books that you see around. I was super careful not to get scammed. She sent me medical info on my pup and pictures. I even GPSed her place and ran checks on her name. The site on akc Maltese is where I found her. But she doesn’t keep up with it.
> also I did the DNA ancestry on Sprite and it showed “%100 akc Maltese with some champion blood lines. Sprite is my third Maltese in 30 years and is in perfect health!!! Teeth, kneecaps ...
> ...


----------



## SSelle (Dec 17, 2020)

Snowbody said:


> I looked on the website of that breeder and there are a lot of red flags. Our suggestion if you're going for a breeder is to find one who actively shows, has Champions in their line and doesn't breed other breeds.This breeder's page shows that she breeds all kinds of dog breeds, she doesn't show, she just sells puppies to make money not for the betterment of the breed as reputable breeders do. I also don't like that she writes "adopt" one of our dogs so it makes you think you're doing something good. You are not adopting from them you are buying a dog. I work in adoption and those dogs are truly adopted out. I would suggest you go to the American Maltese Association's website and look under breeders listed by state whom they endorse as they're the parent breed organization. For breeders being part of AKC means they pay some money to get their dogs registered. It doesn't hold weight about what kind of breeder they are. Please read more about what to look for in getting a Maltese in our stickies. There are many scam as well out there so beware.


You are mistaken. She is quite carefull!
She actually didn’t make money selling to me as one of the pups was still born and another had a cleft lip that was adopted for free to a vet assistant. My little one was perfect and I’ve done the dna work through my vet she has all her black points, perfect health no genetic issues , is %100 AKC Maltese and has champions in direct bloodline. Trust me she is not getting wealthy off the few that she sells. And she is reasonably priced to boot.


----------



## SSelle (Dec 17, 2020)

PupMom16 said:


> Hi does anyone know about Danielle Reid in VA? Got her from AKC. I am new here & have been reading a lot on this forum & have gotten so much valuable info. I’m going to call her but I’d love to get your expert opinions. Thanks!


Yes she is. This is her book.








The Princess Puppy Book 3: Love Conquers All - Author Reputation Press


The purpose of The Princess Puppy series is to nourish children's hearts and minds by teaching positive values through the life experiences of Sweetie, The Princess Puppy. Each book in the series emphasizes one or more positive values. In Love Conquers All, the reader learns about service to...




authorreputationpress.com


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

SSelle said:


> You are mistaken. She is quite carefull!
> She actually didn’t make money selling to me as *one of the pups was still born and another had a cleft lip *that was adopted for free to a vet assistant. My little one was perfect and I’ve done the dna work through my vet she has all her black points, perfect health no genetic issues , is %100 AKC Maltese and has champions in direct bloodline. Trust me she is not getting wealthy off the few that she sells. And she is reasonably priced to boot.


Wow, her puppies sure have a lot of birth defects. One of her current ones is listed with mesoesophagus: 






Squeaky Toy – Rehoming Megaesophagus Dogs







rehomingmegaesophagusdogs.com





Also, not to be picky, but 6 champions in an AKC pedigree is not that many. Most show breeder dogs will have almost all champions. But I personally don't feel champions are the biggest deal. Health is way more important.

Also, she lets her puppies go as early as 12 weeks, which is not in alignment with the American Maltese Association code of ethics, nor does she show or have any involvement with the breed except breeding. Based on these facts, I would definitely pass, just my opinion.









Princess Puppy Maltese - Puppies For Sale


Princess Puppy Maltese Has Puppies For Sale On AKC PuppyFinder




marketplace.akc.org


----------



## doggiedude (10 mo ago)

Anyone else have feed back on danielle reid as a breeder? kind of strange how SSELLE joined dec 16 2020 and was last seen dec 2020 with only posts replying that she is a good breeder. And she was the only one. couldn't find anything else on this person and starting to think akc marketplace is not a sure bet to find a good breeder. thoughts?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The posts raising questions ... raise questions! Except off the top of my head, I thought keeping pups for 12 weeks was okay. Does the American Maltese Association suggest longer? Anyway, if you are looking for a pup to purchase, I think those in the know would recommend looking for breeders via the American Maltese Association, not the AKC marketplace. 

I think there are dog shows these days -- maybe you could attend shows and meet breeders.

Like a number of us on these forums, I am "into" rescue rather than purchasing a pup, so I can't speak from personal experience about any particular breeders.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

doggiedude said:


> Anyone else have feed back on danielle reid as a breeder? kind of strange how SSELLE joined dec 16 2020 and was last seen dec 2020 with only posts replying that she is a good breeder. And she was the only one. couldn't find anything else on this person and starting to think akc marketplace is not a sure bet to find a good breeder. thoughts?


Sometimes the "breeder" themselves or one of their friends will actually do that - not entirely ethical. People can set up alerts so that when something is posted online containing their name (like the posts in this thread) they are alerted and so can respond. 

Re this breeder, She's on AKC Marketplace which is NOT where the most ethical breeders go to place their puppies. The fact that she doesn't show, isn't a member of the AMA national association or any of the regional clubs, would make me cautious here because without those associations and contacts, the "breeder" may not be researching and comparing lines to ensure the healthiest dogs that conform to breed standard. Simply being a loving person isn't enough. 

Not sure where the comment re 12 weeks not AMA standard is coming from other than it's a very old comment - the AMA breeder code of ethics says "at least" 12 weeks. 

Good for you for doing your research - I agree with looking for local dog shows or even the AMA National Specialty in Oklahoma in (I think) June to meet breeders and their dogs and let them get to know you. Good luck.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie said it all! Keep looking & coming back here for advice. We want you to get the best pup possible for your family.


----------



## doggiedude (10 mo ago)

Thanks all i really do appreciate it! i live in Wash DC and she was one of the ones i saw. I will stick to the AMA. I have found a few who i will reach out to.

Many thanks again!


----------



## Annette&Dolly (Jun 9, 2021)

PupMom16 said:


> Thanks for answering. That website isn't hers, even though it has the same name. I had originally eliminated her bc of that. But her bio on AKC sounds much better than that. I appreciate your time.


I want a breeder that obtains breed and genetic testing on both sire & dame


----------



## Mikki0918 (4 mo ago)

doggiedude said:


> Anyone else have feed back on danielle reid as a breeder? kind of strange how SSELLE joined dec 16 2020 and was last seen dec 2020 with only posts replying that she is a good breeder. And she was the only one. couldn't find anything else on this person and starting to think akc marketplace is not a sure bet to find a good breeder. thoughts?


Doggie Dude - were you able to find a responsible breeder - how did it go? Thanks!


----------

